
Philosopher.life - shashanktomar
https://philosopher.life/
======
keeganpoppen
wow. this is a hell of a thing. what the hell could you possibly even say? all
i know is that whoever wrote this is my kind of crazy. considering the amount
of caffeine i will need coursing through my veins to have any hope of _read_
reading this, i shudder to contemplate the mental energy required to create
it.

as a total aside, it would appear that this site is a tiddlywiki
([https://tiddlywiki.com/](https://tiddlywiki.com/)), if anyone was curious.
which, like, of course it is haha.

~~~
h0p3
Hey, nomad. I'm glad I'm your kind of crazy. I am a madman, and I'm happy to
have the chance to openly speak with people in-depth.

[https://philosopher.life/#Find%20The%20Others](https://philosopher.life/#Find%20The%20Others)

------
inshadows
There are some good posts[1], but I still couldn't find anything like "About"
page.

[1]
[https://philosopher.life/#Evil%20Code](https://philosopher.life/#Evil%20Code)

------
DanielLihaciu
It looks great, wow. Here is some more brain-porn: plato.stanford.edu

------
drdeca
I do not understand this.

~~~
yesenadam
Me neither! Crank-y ranting that hijacked my back button, far as I could make
out in a couple of minutes. Avoid.

~~~
keeganpoppen
yeah it looks like some tiddlywiki plugin the author is using fucked it up
somehow...

